# Handyman/Handyhack Plumbing



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Just an example of what a handyman can do, Seems he thought with the added cpvc glue along with the hose clamps it would hold up for a lifetime.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Thats not even considered handyman....


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Handyhack is probably more like it.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

kinda like a schwinn coupling


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

*Damn Thats Hack Work For Sure...

I Woulda Used A Schwinn Coupling In That Application*:laughing:


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Kinda gives good handymen a bad rep.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

grandpa said:


> Kinda gives good handymen a bad rep.


I have seen some handymen do some crappy plumbing work, there not all good.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

maybe the guy worked for the soda company and had some extra hose. :laughing:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I plead the 5th


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

at least he alternated the position of the hose clamps, must be a 2nd year handyman.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Redwood said:


> *Damn Thats Hack Work For Sure...*





Redwood said:


> *I Woulda Used A Schwinn Coupling In That Application*:laughing:




No question is a stupid question ...

What's a schwinn coupling?

Never heard that term


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f21/schwinn-coupling-1161/









Paul


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

you know i was to stupid to ask thanx bill 

that has to be the funniest thing Ive ever seen


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

No it wasn't dumb to ask...



PLUMBER_BILL said:


> What's a schwinn coupling?
> 
> Never heard that term


When Bill Parr hasn't heard of something...
You know it's out of the ordinary...

Next time you can say they shoulda used a Schwinn Coupling....
Stuff that good needs to be passed around forever...:thumbup:


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Looks like an old bicycle handle cover. Didn't they make a schwinn bike.:blink:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

That's exactly what it is. Probably off of the handyman's bike that he does service calls off of.






Paul


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

njoy plumbing said:


> Looks like an old bicycle handle cover. Didn't they make a schwinn bike.:blink:


That might have something to do with it...:laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

A thread should be started to store handyman plumbing pictures. I'd love to do a 'Hall of Shame' section on our website. Some stuff the handyman comes up with is unbelievable.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Redwood said:


> No it wasn't dumb to ask...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

